# Ran out of Exact!



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

I have two little ones, about 20 days old. The pet store ran out of Exact and can't get any more until tomorrow, what can I give them tonight! :-(


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

20 days old? They could eat pretty much anything! Defrosted corn and/or peas would be a very good choice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At 3 weeks old, you could start weaning them with the defrosted and warmed peas and corn. Hold them against your body, on your lap and open their beak. Put a pea or corn way to the back of the throat, over the tongue. Let them close their beak and swallow. You will need to give probably about 30 pieces at this age, per feeding, three or four times a day, when the crop empties. Wait for it to empty before you feed again. After a short while they will learn to pick them up on their own. Then you can start teaching them to eat seed.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks alot, it's done and they drank some water also! And while I was cleaning their box out the started eating a little on their own yaay!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Make sure to wait til the crop empties to feed again.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice job. For younger birds not yet ready for solids....a jar of (human) baby food from the supermarket is always good to tide 'em over a day or two....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jaye said:


> Nice job. For younger birds not yet ready for solids....a jar of (human) baby food from the supermarket is always good to tide 'em over a day or two....


OMG I never thought of that! What do you use.....jarred baby oatmeal?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> OMG I never thought of that! What do you use.....jarred baby oatmeal?


I have used jarred carrots and peas.... guess you could use the oatmeal too.. or even the soy formula for human babies to make a slurry with..has alot of digestive enzymes in it...


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Nice job. For younger birds not yet ready for solids....a jar of (human) baby food from the supermarket is always good to tide 'em over a day or two....


Thanks, that is a good idea!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. You can even mix the rice cereal with the baby food peas or carrots.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Now they have really runny poop is that normal? And one of the babies isn't going feathers on one side of it's head, down in their mouth looks nice and pink, what could be the reason for this.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

I mean the reason for the baldness


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blessitwings said:


> I mean the reason for the baldness


Can you post a close up pic?


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know how to post pictures


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

From FAQ

*How do I attach a file to a post?*

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

*What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?*

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

*NOTE:* For pics, they need to be no more than 100 KB file size and preferably in .jpg format - pics from cameras usually need to be resized (compressed). If you don't have a photo editor program to use, I'm sure someone knows of a pic compresser that can be used straight off the web


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you much. Will do as soon as I get home


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

And any thoughts on the water poop, is it from the change of food?


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

How long should I go with the thawed corn and peas? And with this do they need water too? What is the next step with food? Can they have pop corn yet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you need to put a dish of pigeon grain infront of him and peck at it with your fingers..and perhaps pop a few grains down his throat.. he will start to pick at it and start to pick up some of the grains..and then be on his way..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blessitwings said:


> How long should I go with the thawed corn and peas? And with this do they need water too? What is the next step with food? Can they have pop corn yet?


Yes, they need water. Put water in a small dish or shot glass, and gently dip his beak in, but don't cover his nose. Keep doing this, and eventually he will learn. As far as the peas and corn, after feeding him this for a few days, they usually learn to pick them up themselves. They seem to learn faster with the peas and corn, probably because they are soft and easy to pick up. I would leave some in a small dish in his cage and see if he will pick them up by himself. You could leave some seeds in there too and see if he will pick them up. But before leaving seeds, I would make sure that he knows how to drink.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just to add, I would only leave a small amount of seeds at a time when you do start adding them. Sometimes, once they get the hang of it, they can over-do, and fill up too much with the seeds. Then they can have problems passing them. But first, you need to make sure that he is drinking.


----------

